# Daisychick*weightloss journal*



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok I am going to attempt to keep a weight loss journal.   I keep track of everything on WW website so I will try to duplicate my days on here too.  

History of me:   I was always a fit and toned teenager.   I got married and hit the 20's and it went downhill.  :/  Had 2 babies and never got rid of the "baby weight".    Had a crazy emotional divorce in 2006 which caused me to lose 70 pounds!!   As sad as I was about the divorce I was happy with the way I looked for the first time in a lot of years.    Then I got remarried (to the same man   ) and slowly have gained it all back!!!    I was diagnosed with severe thyroid issues with my first pregnancy in 1997.   My mom and grandma no longer have thyroid glands and are on medication daily.  I am on thyroid meds daily too and I have really bad metabolism.  I can look at a McDonald's commercial and gain 5 pounds.      I work a really tied down type of job where I am trapped in my house for 60 hours a week.  I run a family child care and I take care of lots of babies every day.  I do take the older kids outside for 30 minute recesses during the day but really don't have much freedom to exercise while the kids are here.   Weekends are spent outside doing farm stuff for most of the daylight hours and I LOVE IT!  I really wish I could be a full-time farm girl and grow stuff and play with my critters all day everyday, but alas I have to work to pay the bills.......so I sit on my butt and get fat.       I have joined WW about 5 times and will be following their guidelines once again to try and lose about, 70 pounds......again.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 29, 2011)

Sending lots of "skinny" thoughts your way.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Sending lots of "skinny" thoughts your way.


x2


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

This time next year, me an' you an' autumn prairie will be the hottest chicks in here.

Together, we CAN do this!

we will have to try a little  :  

and a little :  

we will need lots of   and  and 

But we will   and 

and Everyone else will    and 

We will be totaly


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Officially "back on the wagon" on Monday, December, 26th

12-26-11
Breakfast: coffee w/ skim milk
                 2 scrambled eggs with Pam cooking spray
Lunch:  1 orange
             90% lean ground beef patty
             lettuce and tomatoe used to make a bunless hamburger

Dinner:  Chicken breast with canned tomatoes and chipolte peppers
              Lettuce salad with olive oil and vinegar

Snack:   1 orange (clementines are in season and I LOVE THEM)
              1 hershey mini chocolate bar 

WW points : 27 for the day


12-27-11
Breakfast:  Triscuits with lowfat cheddar
                   yet another Orange
                   coffee w/ skim milk

Lunch:        Here is where my day went downhill!!!
                   Burger King Whopper and small fries!!!!!!   
                   Boys are home from school for Christmas break and wanted BK for lunch and I caved!  

Dinner:       Bean Burrito homemade with black beans

WW Points:  41  


12-28-11
Breakfast:  Life Cereal w/ milk
                  coffee w/ skim milk
Lunch:       Turkey sandwich on wheat
                  lettuce salad
Dinner:      Roast beef
                  baked potatoe w/ light margarine
                  sliced tomatoes

WW points: 32


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are some pics:

Me in 2006






Me in 2007





Me 2010





I don't let anyone take my picture right now but my DH took this one.
Me now with a beer in my hand and a "I can't believe you just took my picture face"


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

WE WILL BEAT THIS!!!!! I quit smoking to be healthy and d@#$ it! we will be skinny, thin, slim, whatever you want to call it.ONCE AND FOR ALL
 
I love your pics


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes we will beat this, hopefully before I am too old to give a rip.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> This time next year, me an' you an' autumn prairie will be the hottest chicks in here.
> 
> Together, we CAN do this!
> 
> ...


YES WE WILL!!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

Daisy Chick...........no reason to  over a chocolate bar, so long as you stay within points.  Earn your chocolate bar, and eat it happily.

When you mess up and go over, chalk it up to experience and realize that the occasional splurge is good for the mind and the metabolism.

You go girl!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Daisy Chick...........no reason to  over a chocolate bar, so long as you stay within points.  Earn your chocolate bar, and eat it happily.
> 
> When you mess up and go over, chalk it up to experience and realize that the occasional splurge is good for the mind and the metabolism.
> 
> You go girl!


I wasn't too worried about the chocolate bar, but was a little concerned about the BK Whooper and fries.      Certainly not a healthy choice.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

Worrying wont get you anything, except maybe some heartburn.

If you slip, just get back up and keep going. It's not a huge deal.

But, remember, earn your self a little indulgence from time to time, so you dont slip!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 29, 2011)

Weight loss isn't about a diet.  It's about a lifestyle change and about big goals and small ones.  So one BK burger won't ruin your weight loss goal.  Giving up will.  If you put it all in perspective and keep on going, you will get there.   BUT, you need people behind you to support you and push you and help you.  That is what Weight Watchers does and your family and anyone else who will stand behind you hand help push.  And it's what goals are all about. 

My son Paul did that.  He set his sights on a goal and just kept on going.  You can too.  Just keep on going.  Maybe his story can inspire you.   He wanted to join the Marines.  BADLY.  He was 100 pounds overweight and a chain smoker.  He has always been overweight.  He was 27 1/2 years old.  Here is his before picture:  







He walked in to the Marine Recruiter and said,  "I want to be a Marine."   

The recruiter told him, if he would stick to the plan and come to the work outs, he would stand behind him.  And he did!  

Here is Paul at his Marine Corps Graduation: (I barely recognized him.)






And here he is about one year later.  (This year.)  He's just 29 1/2 now.  He no longer smokes and is incredibly healthy.  






HANG in there.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't worry ladies, I am not discouraged at all.  This isn't my first weight loss rodeo.     I have lived on the diet roller coaster for years.  My diet has patterns of healthy days followed by bad choice days and then healthy days.  I would lose a lot more weight if I narrowed down the bad choice days a little.  

Queen Mum, your son really pulled himself together and got healthy, he looks great now.  Good for him!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> .  I would lose a lot more weight if I narrowed down the bad choice days a little.


lol I understand that!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

We will WHIP this one day at a time.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Queen Mum, your son really pulled himself together and got healthy, he looks great now.  Good for him!


I was hoping he could be an inspiration.  He did pull himself together.  BUT he didn't do it alone.  It took alot of support from others and a goal.  He keeps looking forward.  I think those are the keys.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

So how YOU doin?

 Try this: put on your fav sweats and sneakers and go for a walk.......walk like you KNOW you are hot!  Yeah, hold up your head and swing those hips.  
Have you got a man? Flirt a little.

Lets try for one more pound.  I KNOW I can find another to lose!  Can you? Are ya up for it?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

How did you do this weekend? I forgot my meds when I went on my trip and I HURT   Iwalked up and down hills sight seeing and climbed stairs


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

I am SO GLAD THE HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!   I was not on track one bit this weekend.  :/  I have a really bad habit of doing great and then doing really bad.   It is NOT a "set back" it is just me not giving it 100%, or even 50%.  I am really just being lazy!    You can't call it a set back when you do it repeatedly over and over for 2 years straight.   I looked back at my WW journal.  I have gained *30* pounds since Aug. 1, 2011!!!!!!!!!    I am trying to be honest with myself.    I can't always say "oh its ok today is a new day, I will start today."  That is getting me NO where.   Here are some various weights I just wrote down from my WW journal so show my rollercoaster ride.  

Weight   225 on 7/1/11
Weight   218 on 7/11/11
weight   210 on 7/25/11
weight   208 on 8/1/11
weight   219 on 9/12/11
weight   226 on 10/24/11
weight   231 on 12/26/11
weight   238 on 1/2/12

I am going to sound like a broken record, but today I am going to try my best to keep track of everything I put in my mouth and keep within my WW points.  And then tomorrow and the next day and the next day too.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> So how YOU doin?
> 
> Try this: put on your fav sweats and sneakers and go for a walk.......walk like you KNOW you are hot!  Yeah, hold up your head and swing those hips.
> Have you got a man? Flirt a little.
> ...


I really wish I could go for a walk/run outside right now.   I start work at 5:30 am in the dark and I am trapped in this house with babies until 5:30 pm in the dark.   Summer time it is so much easier for me to get outside and be active.    On a "let's not make excuses decision" ,  I did move the treadmill in the house this weekend and I MUST MAKE MYSELF get on it each evening after work and put some miles on it!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey: looking at your pictures, And other than the fact you lack confidence in your last picture, you are a beautiful women. Try smiling next time your husband takes your picture.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwww thanks 20kidsonhill


----------



## daisychick (Jan 3, 2012)

Did really good yesterday  

Stayed on my points and no bad stuff.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep up the good work, you can do this!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Just popped in with a little encouragement.

Keep up the good work!  You CAN do it!  

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies.    I have had 3 good days in a row.  

 I took a peak at the scale this morning and it said 232, so that is down 6 pounds since Monday!!  That tells me that I took in way too much salt and junk over the weekend and most of that was water weight.    If I keep on track the rest of the week and the weekend, hopefully by Monday I will have an actual weight loss.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

keep up the good work


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2012)

LOsing water weight counts!  

You are doing wonderful!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

I am resisting the scale till Saturday. It is hard, but I know if I get on and weight is the same it will be depressing for me. DH has been weighing daily, he's not doing much to help himself lose weight though. He won't cut out his sodas (which he is constantly drinking) and has upped his ice cream eating. He's considering joining the Army again and is currently overweight for them.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

First of all, congratulations and keep up the good work!!! Be proud of your success 
My daily weight loss usually goes up and down from day to day - it's great when it goes down, but when it goes back up it sucks and can affect my mood - and my eating - for the whole day. Weighing weekly you just have to deal with the net loss or gain. Just my preference, but it does work better for me.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> First of all, congratulations and keep up the good work!!! Be proud of your success
> My daily weight loss usually goes up and down from day to day - it's great when it goes down, but when it goes back up it sucks and can affect my mood - and my eating - for the whole day. Weighing weekly you just have to deal with the net loss or gain. Just my preference, but it does work better for me.


I "officially" just weigh in once a week on Monday mornings.  But sometimes I sneak a peak to see if I am anywhere near the right track.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

I haven't been writing down what I eat in a day because I have to put it in my WW journal too.   I will try to catch everyone up with my food intake, which by the way I have stayed on task, yet another day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I haven't been writing down what I eat in a day because I have to put it in my WW journal too.   I will try to catch everyone up with my food intake, which by the way I have stayed on task, yet another day.


 CONGRATS!!!!! keep up the good work


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Dec. 29th, 30th, 31st and Jan. 1 I didn't keep track of anything at all.  

Jan. 2, 2012
Breakfast:  1 egg scrambled and put on 2 pieces of Sara Lee Delightful wheat bread   6 pts
1/2 cup 1% milk  1 pt

Lunch:  2 cucumbers sliced with some onion in vinegar   0 pts
            1 light hot dog without a bun            4 pts

Dinner:  12 oz of shrimp cooked in Pam cooking spray     7
              lettuce salad
              homemade vinaigrette w/ olive oil           4
              Bud light lime                                           4

Snacks: pistachios 1 oz     4 pts
yogurt    4 pts
7 oz milk 2 pts

Total pts:  36


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan. 3, 2012

Breakfast:  coffee w/ milk     2pts
                  E.A.S.  carb control protein shake    3 pts

Lunch:  2 ( yes only 2)  potato chips     1 pt
             apple                                        0 pts
            Lean Cuisine chicken parmesan         8 pts

Dinner:  1/4 pound lean ground beef w/ taco seasoning     5 pts
             lettuce             0 pts
             salsa               0 pts
             sour cream   1 Tbs      1 pt
             small sprinkle of shredded cheddar   2 pts
             *This made the most tasty taco salad and was filling

Snacks: various things through out the day   6 pts

Total for the day:  28 pts


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan. 4, 2012

Breakfast:   Special K protein shake  5 pts
                   coffee w/ milk     2 pts

Lunch:  1 cup macaroni noodles    4 pts
             1 cup green peas             4 pts
             1 1/2 oz velveeta cubes   3 pts
Melted the cheese on top and made a weird lunch.      It was good though

Dinner:  1 1/2 cups brussell sprouts w/ margarine    3 pts
              8 oz sirloin steak all fat trimmed          9 pts
              3 bites of my son's mashed potatoes    1 pt 

Snacks:  3 pts

Total for the day:   34 pts


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

doing great!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, you are really stickin' to it  . You motivate me!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

Jan. 5, 2012

Breakfast:  Special K protein shake  5pts
                   coffee w/ mil    2 pts

Lunch:    6 oz ground beef patty on Sara Lee Delightfull bread    13 pts
               left over brussell sprouts w/ vinegar and salt                0 pts

Dinner:   lettuce topped w/ left over ground beef, salsa, some cheese and a little sour cream another yummy taco salad.  14 pts

Snacks: 2 pts worth of wheat thins

Total pt for the day:  36


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to be very very good for my morning and lunch meals today.  I am saving up some room and some calories for dinner tonight.  

I have a whole chicken (homegrown) simmering on the stove, making homemade egg noodles (from my backyard eggs), and making yummy chicken noodle soup for dinner.  I plan on having a huge bowl......or......two!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a hard time writing down everything on the weekends, but I have been doing great and I can't wait until my Monday morning weigh in to see what it says.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have a hard time writing down everything on the weekends, but I have been doing great and I can't wait until my Monday morning weigh in to see what it says.


Doing great !!!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 8, 2012)

:bun  :bun  :bun


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Today is my weigh in day!   I lost 8.4 pounds.     Please keep in mind all of you others out there trying to lose weight that most of that is water weight.   It was my first week being back on the wagon after eating like a pig through the holidays.   I cut my salt and sugar intake by a lot so it resulted in my getting rid of lots of water.   I always have a big loss the first week and then after that it levels out.   

current weight: 229.6   

New goal:  To get out of the 220's.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Today is my weigh in day!   I lost 8.4 pounds.     Please keep in mind all of you others out there trying to lose weight that most of that is water weight.   It was my first week being back on the wagon after eating like a pig through the holidays.   I cut my salt and sugar intake by a lot so it resulted in my getting rid of lots of water.   I always have a big loss the first week and then after that it levels out.
> 
> current weight: 229.6
> 
> New goal:  To get out of the 220's.


  AWESOME you did GREAT keep up the good work.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 9, 2012)

The water weight has to come off before the real stuff can go, so progress has been made.  That is the important part.  You did good.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 9, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Today is my weigh in day!   I lost 8.4 pounds.     Please keep in mind all of you others out there trying to lose weight that most of that is water weight.   It was my first week being back on the wagon after eating like a pig through the holidays.   I cut my salt and sugar intake by a lot so it resulted in my getting rid of lots of water.   I always have a big loss the first week and then after that it levels out.
> 
> current weight: 229.6
> 
> New goal:  To get out of the 220's.


Congratulations!  I am a bit jealous though, 8.4 lbs in a week is amazing! Makes my 1.5 lbs lost look ridiculous!  Kepp up the good work!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies.      Don't worry marlowmanor, this week I will be lucky to lose 1.5 pounds.   Like Mamaboid said, now I have to get off the real stuff like FAT!  I hope it starts coming off.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 9, 2012)

Me too. I hope you can get on constant weight loss weeks. The way I figure even if you just lose a pound a week consistently it equals up to 50 lbs lost this year!  I have an odd way of looking at the big picture!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

That is exactly how it should be.   Losing a pound or 2 a week is the healthy way to lose weight.   Slow and steady wins the race.     My challenge is keeping it up for the 2nd and 3rd week and then on out.  I am really bad at roller coaster rides, losing, gaining, losing, gaining.   I have to focus to make it weekly without gaining back what I lose, it's my biggest challenge.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> That is exactly how it should be.   Losing a pound or 2 a week is the healthy way to lose weight.   Slow and steady wins the race.     My challenge is keeping it up for the 2nd and 3rd week and then on out.  I am really bad at roller coaster rides, losing, gaining, losing, gaining.   I have to focus to make it weekly without gaining back what I lose, it's my biggest challenge.


I hear ya, that is what I am afraid of 

Kepp up the GREAT work we can do this!!!!!! :bun


----------



## daisychick (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm still doing good.  I am keeping all my food journal stuff on WW and haven't had time or energy to re-copy it and put it on here too.   I am sticking to my points and doing good in all areas except getting exercise!      I have a new daycare newborn and boy did I forget how tied down I am with a new baby to care for.       I have him 10 hours a day and I am exhausted at the end of the day from caring for him and 7 other kids under the age of 5!!!!!!!!!!!!   I hope I have some sort of loss on my weigh in day Monday!


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck I know it is not fun or easy but you can do it!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up it will get easier.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

Keep up the good  work, we can do this!!!!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 14, 2012)

Taking care of all those children has to be a LOT of activity - add that to sticking to the point system, and you're going to have a great weigh in day on Monday


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)

Monday weigh in day...................227.4
So I lost 2 pounds last week.  I hope I can keep up that pace.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Monday weigh in day...................227.4
> So I lost 2 pounds last week.  I hope I can keep up that pace.


Two pounds is that two pounds lost.  Still something.  

You CAN do it!  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

WAY TO GO DAISYCHICK!!!!!!!!!!   CONGRATS!!!!!
Keep up the AWESOME WORK


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 16, 2012)

Good job! Nice way to start your week :bun


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

Yay!!  I'm kind of stalled this week so your 2 lbs is something I'm envying right now!     Way to go, Daisy!!!!!     :bun


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

keep going we got this


----------



## daisychick (Jan 23, 2012)

I am up 2.5 pounds this weigh in.     I blame it on the playoffs!!!  Went to 3 football parties and ate everything I shouldn't.   :/   Back on the wagon this week.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2012)

It's ok, we all have our bad weeks.  You will do better this week.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry Daisy!  That's frustrating, isnt it.



But, you lost it before and you can do it again, so dont dwell on it.  

You are still a Red Hot Mama, we wont kick you out just yet!  

Jump back on that wagon and rock it, girl!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

, I found that I have to rearrange how I eat  so it is balance. I saw an add Ilovetoeatdiet.com that made sense so I am doing research on some things too. I will keep you posted


----------



## daisychick (Jan 30, 2012)

Weigh in day today.   I lost 1.8 pounds of the 2.5 pounds I gained the last week.  So at least the numbers are going down instead of up.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

GREAT!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 30, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Weigh in day today.   I lost 1.8 pounds of the 2.5 pounds I gained the last week.  So at least the numbers are going down instead of up.


 Good job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been a terrible weightloss journal keeper.    I have also not been on the wagon like I should be.  I haven't gained, but I haven't lost any either.   DH started a new job, been crazy busy with new daycare kids and that is when I ignore myself is when things get hectic around here.  Hopefully it will settle down next week and I can focus more on my goals!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 10, 2012)

We all fall off the wagon occassionally.  It's good you haven't gained anything though. Hopefully things will calm down for you soon and you can get back on track.  I know how hard it is to get things done with kids to take care of around constantly! My issue lately is I haven't been hungry much lately so when I am not hungry I don't eat. Or I eat a little something and am hungry later at a time I can't eat, like right as I lay down to go to sleep! Been going to sleep hungry a few nights now!


----------

